# will my wife get dole payment??



## darbycogs (13 Oct 2010)

my wife is being made redundent in a few weeks can she claim unemployment benifit if i am working full time i earn 471 per week. also can she claim back any tax or income levi??


----------



## shoppergal (13 Oct 2010)

darbycogs

If your wife has sufficient PRSI contributions she would be entitled to Job Seekers benefit. This isn't means tested and is paid for 12 months.

See more info here http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/JobseekerSupports/jobseekersbenefit/Pages/jb.aspx


----------



## Welfarite (22 Oct 2010)

shoppergal said:


> darbycogs
> See more info here http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/JobseekerSupports/jobseekersbenefit/Pages/jb.aspx


 
and read the keypost guide at top of forum


----------

